# App pour placer des repères sur une carte



## Hedi2 (26 Juin 2013)

Bnjour,
je cherche une appli pour mettre des repères sur une carte et ajouter des notes (par exemple pour me souvenir d'un resto ou d'une boutique). Bien s^r je voudrais pouvoir les retrouver facilement ensuite !

Quelqu'un en connait-il une ?

Merci!


----------

